# -
!    (   ).         .   .     ,          ?

----------

**,      ?   ?

----------


## _

(   .    10).
4-    .       ,      .
  /   /2.21.     ...... 4-
       1, 2, 3, 6,7.    .

    .
   2.
1)           
2)   ,     (   )        .

    -1 +   (  -6-1  ,       )
       -1
    /   ,       /    (  )

    ,       .
  ,     .

----------

,       ( ).             (-)  .

----------

**,     


> 2)   ,     (   )        .
> 
>        -1
>     /   ,       /    (  )

----------

?    ?

----------


## _

4- ?
 ,      "     " ( )

----------

> 4- ?
>  ,      "     " ( )


 !  .      ?  ?

----------

?
1.         
2.

----------

